# Weber One-Touch Gold grill



## LowRent (May 15, 2006)

Weber One-Touch Gold grill. We do a lot of grilling, more than 'quing due to time constraints, and I still want one of these around. What's the best pricing you folks have seen?

Iâ€™ve been looking for these a while but have seen very little price variance. 22.5â€


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 15, 2006)

Doubt you're gonna beat the Amazon price!  Just bite the bullet and get it ordered so you can start grilling!  8-[


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 15, 2006)

Do like Larry said, you won't regret that grill.


----------



## cleglue (May 15, 2006)

Larry,

What is the weber grill you just bought?

Low rent may want to consider it.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2006)

cleglue said:
			
		

> Larry,
> 
> What is the weber grill you just bought?
> 
> Low rent may want to consider it.


Since he's not on at the moment, the Performer.


----------



## LowRent (May 15, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up. I always like to consider alternatives.

The Performer looks great. However, I also have a Texas Grill which provides me with plenty of workspace with its wings--the additional workspace appears to be the primary advantage of the $300 Performer over the One-Touch Gold.


----------



## LowRent (May 15, 2006)

I waited a little too long. Here's the message I got when I checked my Amazon cart:

"Please note that the price of Weber 751001 22 1/2-Inch One-Touch Gold Charcoal Grill, Black has increased from $124.89 to $139.70 since you placed it in your Shopping Cart. Items in your cart will always reflect the most recent price displayed on their product detail pages."

These things happen all the time, though. I'll check back later today and subsequent days until it drops back down to $125. Amazon is notorious for pricing volitility.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 15, 2006)

LowRent said:
			
		

> Thanks for the heads up. I always like to consider alternatives.
> 
> The Performer looks great. However, I also have a Texas Grill which provides me with plenty of workspace with its wings-*-the additional workspace appears to be the primary advantage of the $300 Performer over the One-Touch Gold*.



You also get the tuck away lid holder, charcoal bin, electronic ignition (which I love), dual purpose thermometer and the additional workspace which also provides a much more stable grill.  For me the Performer was the way to go.  It cost more, but it's worth it IMHO.


----------



## LowRent (May 16, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> You also get the tuck away lid holder, charcoal bin, electronic ignition (which I love), dual purpose thermometer and the additional workspace which also provides a much more stable grill.  For me the Performer was the way to go.  It cost more, but it's worth it IMHO.



It is definitely worth it.  I looked at all the Performer before I bought the Bar-B-Chef Texas Grill. The Performer is a great grill. I ultimately went with the Texas grill for the size, heavy cast iron grates, charcoal "elevator", & refuling method.

I have those Kingsford storage bins which have worked perfectly under the cover for the Texas Grill.

I have also adapted a sophisticated but elegant electronic ignition to work for both grills. Anyone who wants plans, just PM me, and I'll send them to you free of charge.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 16, 2006)

LowRent said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm interested!  Check your PM.  Thanks.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 16, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> larry - i thought your performer already had a gas ignition systems.
> 
> this is the ignition system i use to light my chimney when i'm in a hurry or its too wet for paper.



It does Brian but I was thinking about using it for the WSM.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 16, 2006)

When you get it, don't forget to closely inspect ALL the parts for warehouse/shipping damage. Weber will replace damaged parts no questions asked.

Makes me all proud n stuff.... Ya don't see that often.  :smooch:


----------



## LowRent (May 16, 2006)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> When you get it, don't forget to closely inspect ALL the parts for warehouse/shipping damage. Weber will replace damaged parts no questions asked.
> 
> Makes me all proud n stuff.... Ya don't see that often.  :smooch:



Will do.

"Makes me all proud n stuff...."  Do you work for Weber?


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 16, 2006)

LowRent said:
			
		

> ScottyDaQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL, nope. I'm the resident computer nerd. Just saying it's nice to see a product still made in the USA, and treats their customer's with proper respect.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 16, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":3k2jllde][quote="brian j":3k2jllde]larry - i thought your performer already had a gas ignition systems.
> 
> this is the ignition system i use to light my chimney when i'm in a hurry or its too wet for paper.



It does Brian but I was thinking about using it for the WSM.[/quote:3k2jllde]
oh.  i would be concered with getting too much fire going for the mm.[/quote:3k2jllde]

Not a problem Brian.  If you just light several coals in the center of the ring it's no different than pouring them in.  Shoot Jim Morgan uses a very scary weed burner that I swear was used in Vietnam and he doesn't have any problems.  I swear when he lights this thing it sounds like a 747 getting ready to take off!


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 16, 2006)

ROFL!!!

  Are you still scared of that thing?  Is it in your dreams?


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="brian j":246kqd8z][quote="Larry Wolfe":246kqd8z][quote="brian j":246kqd8z]larry - i thought your performer already had a gas ignition systems.
> 
> this is the ignition system i use to light my chimney when i'm in a hurry or its too wet for paper.



It does Brian but I was thinking about using it for the WSM.[/quote:246kqd8z]
oh.  i would be concered with getting too much fire going for the mm.[/quote:246kqd8z]

Not a problem Brian.  If you just light several coals in the center of the ring it's no different than pouring them in.  Shoot *Jim Morgan uses a very scary weed burner that I swear was used in Vietnam and he doesn't have any problems.*  I swear when he lights this thing it sounds like a 747 getting ready to take off! [/quote:246kqd8z]
I hear he *used* it in the Vietnam war ~ Hell, I bet he invented that war!     :hide:


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 16, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":2ojsixan][quote="brian j":2ojsixan][quote="Larry Wolfe":2ojsixan][quote="brian j":2ojsixan]larry - i thought your performer already had a gas ignition systems.
> 
> this is the ignition system i use to light my chimney when i'm in a hurry or its too wet for paper.



It does Brian but I was thinking about using it for the WSM.[/quote:2ojsixan]
oh.  i would be concered with getting too much fire going for the mm.[/quote:2ojsixan]

Not a problem Brian.  If you just light several coals in the center of the ring it's no different than pouring them in.  Shoot *Jim Morgan uses a very scary weed burner that I swear was used in Vietnam and he doesn't have any problems.*  I swear when he lights this thing it sounds like a 747 getting ready to take off! [/quote:2ojsixan]
I hear he *used* it in the Vietnam war ~ Hell, I bet he invented that war!     :hide:[/quote:2ojsixan]

No, he just invented napalm!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 16, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="The Joker":2ien7oz1][quote="Larry Wolfe":2ien7oz1][quote="brian j":2ien7oz1][quote="Larry Wolfe":2ien7oz1][quote="brian j":2ien7oz1]larry - i thought your performer already had a gas ignition systems.
> 
> this is the ignition system i use to light my chimney when i'm in a hurry or its too wet for paper.



It does Brian but I was thinking about using it for the WSM.[/quote:2ien7oz1]
oh.  i would be concered with getting too much fire going for the mm.[/quote:2ien7oz1]

Not a problem Brian.  If you just light several coals in the center of the ring it's no different than pouring them in.  Shoot *Jim Morgan uses a very scary weed burner that I swear was used in Vietnam and he doesn't have any problems.*  I swear when he lights this thing it sounds like a 747 getting ready to take off! [/quote:2ien7oz1]
I hear he *used* it in the Vietnam war ~ Hell, I bet he invented that war!     :hide:[/quote:2ien7oz1]

No, he just invented napalm!   [/quote:2ien7oz1]

I love the smell of that!


----------



## Finney (May 17, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":1lqr8pka][quote="The Joker":1lqr8pka][quote="Larry Wolfe":1lqr8pka][quote="brian j":1lqr8pka][quote="Larry Wolfe":1lqr8pka][quote="brian j":1lqr8pka]larry - i thought your performer already had a gas ignition systems.
> 
> this is the ignition system i use to light my chimney when i'm in a hurry or its too wet for paper.



It does Brian but I was thinking about using it for the WSM.[/quote:1lqr8pka]
oh.  i would be concered with getting too much fire going for the mm.[/quote:1lqr8pka]

Not a problem Brian.  If you just light several coals in the center of the ring it's no different than pouring them in.  Shoot *Jim Morgan uses a very scary weed burner that I swear was used in Vietnam and he doesn't have any problems.*  I swear when he lights this thing it sounds like a 747 getting ready to take off! [/quote:1lqr8pka]
I hear he *used* it in the Vietnam war ~ Hell, I bet he invented that war!     :hide:[/quote:1lqr8pka]

No, he just invented napalm!   [/quote:1lqr8pka]

I love the smell of that![/quote:1lqr8pka]
"I love the smell of napalm in the morning"...  "It smells like... Victory".


----------



## LowRent (May 22, 2006)

Bought it this weekend @ Home Depot for $130.00 + tax.

Amazon still at $139.99 as I write this.


----------

